# Network Services Connect but Test Fails



## mojoe (Mar 20, 2007)

So I just recently plugged my HR22 back into my router to start VOD and media sharing. VOD works perfectly fine and as expected. However, I cant get my receiver to connect to my network. When I go to Netowkr Services and hit connect I get an error that says it is Unable to Connect, but if I do a manual connection I get it to connect but it says the Connection Test Failed. What do I need to do to fix this?


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Don't worry about it. Network Services is not the same thing as basic connectivity for VOD from the internet and music/photo streaming over your home network. Network Services is potentially something Directv may use in the future for new services or may not - no one here knows. But for now, it is not used and the results of that test do not matter.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Yes, I would not worry about any Network Services failures in the near future.


----------



## parallax1 (Jun 21, 2007)

Thanks for that information. I can't tell you how long I tried to get it to connect to the network....

Imagine my surprise when I was still able to access my music and videos from my PC. Does anyone know what the error codes stand for when it gives you the error message? I believe it was error # 405 and #301.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm sure "someone" knows but that "someone" does not post here


----------



## mojoe (Mar 20, 2007)

Then how do I get it to show my music/video/photos?


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

mojoe said:


> So I just recently plugged my HR22 back into my router to start VOD and media sharing. VOD works perfectly fine and as expected. However, I cant get my receiver to connect to my network. When I go to Netowkr Services and hit connect I get an error that says it is Unable to Connect, but if I do a manual connection I get it to connect but it says the Connection Test Failed. What do I need to do to fix this?


Are you connecting to a XP (service pack 3) wmp11 PC or ViiV?

Have you diabled your firewall and tried to connect?

Are your Folders for Pictures and music enabled to share?

To view your Music and photo's as you know that feature runs on "YOUR" local are network-Are sure all the wiring is good? and You are set for DCHP?

These are a few things you need to address or reveal so perhaps someone can help.


----------



## mojoe (Mar 20, 2007)

Is XPsp3 with WMP11. I can stream files to my 360 just fine over the same network using the same cable, but I can't get the Music/Movies/Photos thing to show up on my DVR


----------

